# PapaJohn is Da Man



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

PapaJohn knew my wife has been out of town and will not return until after Xmas so what does he do? He bombs the piss out of me. He did warn me, and when I first laid eyes on the box I thought ahhh, he sent me cookies or something like that. Did he? NOpe!! 

Sorry no pics, Tanya has the cameras. 

I opened up this HUGE box to fine a cigar box inside with a note:

"Happy Holidays Brent

Some of my favorite cigars. And now that I know your goin gto be a sad and lonely guy over the holiday's maybe these will brighten your day a little

Enjoy John"

He hit me with:

5 Oliva Angels
Santiago Cabana El Original
2 Punch Maduros
Diplomat
5 Vegas Miami Torp 
Don Flor Piramide
Hirsh y Garcia Lancero
El Rico Habano Robusto
El Rico Habono Churchill
2 Perlas 1932s or 52s????
2 La Aroma De Cuba shorties
2 Don Pepin Cuban Classic shorties
Padron 1926 Maduro

John you continue with your graciousness every other month. Always quality!!! You never expect anything, but you know I cannot let you off that easy. Thanks a million and this bomb has truly made my Xmas enjoyable. I will see if I can smoke them all. I bet you I can:tu


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Dude, how generous a BOTL and obvious friend. What a great place this is indeed:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great selection!!
:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

So the wife is away..........smoke up there.

Nice hit...... looks good, real good...:tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Sounds like you are going to have plenty of time to yourself to smoke these up.


----------

